# 2012 Rogue with code P0744



## mark_k (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello, my sister's 2012 Rogue with 130000 miles, threw code P0744. I don't think she has ever had the trans fluid or filter changed. Would changing the filter and fluid fix this issue, or is she looking at a bigger issue? Also when it comes to changing the filter, I am seeing a canister filter like an oil filter and the usual filter that goes in the pan. Are there 2 filters on these things? Thank you


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You may want to do a search for changing Nissan CVT fluid. Lots has been written. I would do it sooner rather than later with the hope of restoring your cvt transmission performance. Lot cheaper than having to replace the tranny which I guess is now out of warranty for mileage reasons.


----------



## mark_k (Nov 7, 2017)

I have looked on YouTube and all I can find ar for Altimas and they just change the fluid. I'm looking to change the filter out also.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

There is another Forum that has a much more active Rogue forum, namely N I C O CLUB .COM ( I have to seperate the letters as for some reason no one is allowed to post a link to them from here) You will find lots of posts, info and even the service manual for your model. I am 99% sure there is a thread about changing the filter. Otherwise the procedure should be similar to that for an Altima or Murano with a cvt. Track down the fluid change thread because it was started by a Nissan tech and contains useful info . My understanding though is the metal mesh filter does not really require servicing. I would focus on doing a drain and fill properly and go from there. Good luck with it.


----------

